# BrightSide's Journal!



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

omg, i'm so excited! I just got off the phone with my new trainer and I start lessons next monday! WOOT! I havent been able to take lessons in three years. I've ridden friends' horses here and there, but I want to get into a regular lesson program. I start next monday and I cant wait!


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

YAY!!! I just got back from my first lesson in 3 years! woot! It was fun! My trainer, Loren is so nice! I rode Penny, a 7 year old paint mare. She has a very sweet personality. I worked on walk/trot today. A lot of things came back to me! unfortunately, so did a few of my bad habits lol ( looking down, thumbs need to be up ) It was fun though. After not being able to ride for years, you really feel the muscle tone lost, especially in sitting trot. I did some sitting trot w/ no stirrups and you really feel it! lol. It felt good though. I cant wait for my next lesson. She's going to call me with her schedule (the person she usually trains on mondays is on vacation, so I got her time slot today) I cant wait to start jumping again.


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

Well today's ride sucked. like majorly. I got to ride a 26 year old arabian mare. I have never liked arabians, and to top it off she's 26!! It my opinion, by the time horses reach that age shouldnt they be retired? This mare would NOT MOVE. she was stubborn as hell. It took EVERYTHING i had to get her to trot. it wasnt pleasant at all. I could only manage to get her to canter a few strides before my legs would feel like they were going to fall off. =/ i hated it. children's horses should stay just that, a childrens horse for little kids to play around. I think my trainer felt kind of bad, so we ended the lesson with a short trail ride. lol. I hope I get to ride penny again next time, at least she would MOVE lol. On the flip side, i definitely got my exercise for the day trying to get her to move..lol.


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

today's ride was 1000x better! I rode Bella again, but it was really fun. The weather was a lot cooler and I got to ride with a whip. I only had to use it once or twice, and it went much better than last time! I got her to canter for more than a few strides. lol. it was fun. Below are some pictures.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice Pictures! Riding Lessons sound fun!  

How often do you take lessons?


----------

